# بلاستيك اقوى من الحديد



## ashrafzin2 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

new generation of PVC
ارجو فتح هذا الرابط موضوع شيق جدا
http://www.molecor.com/Descargas/TOMEng.pdf
مهندس اشرف محمد حسن


----------



## بوشاه (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.انمار محمد (29 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جداً 
لك جزيل الشكر يا *مهندس اشرف

*


----------

